# Hi ! ...and excess water



## Platti (Mar 19, 2013)

Firstly a quick hello to everyone.

Recently upped my game and jumped onboard the Gaggia Classic train. I've recently also completed a barista course I was bought for Christmas (highly recommend !)

Just about to change my steam wand but I do have a question. When I make a shot and take the portafilter off, there is a pool of excess water in it. Why's this ?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

This will generally be underdosing.

How much coffee are you putting in the Portafilter?

If the coffee tastes good then don't worry about the water too much

Is the machine new or second-hand?

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK too!


----------



## Platti (Mar 19, 2013)

It tastes great ! I'm not quite filling it to the brim pre temper, will try that. It's a used one from eBay, been having a read and I might change the seal.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey Platti,

Welcome! I too have a Gaggia Classic







and I've experienced the same thing as you. I dose 16.5g and more often than not the puck is quite dry. Sometimes it's wet and I've no idea why. Glen, you mentioned on a previous thread about less coffee producing a better taste. I use the gaggia double basket (standard) and when I dose my usual 16.5g and tamp, there is always a fair bit of space between the top of the puck and the pf... Maybe 3mm or so. I always think that this leads to excess water on the top of the puck... What do you think?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Platti said:


> It tastes great ! I'm not quite filling it to the brim pre temper, will try that. It's a used one from eBay, been having a read and I might change the seal.


That's the main thing. Are you occasionally timing your shots as a check? Same with dose weight. These aren't necessary if you're happy the way things are but if you want to reassure yourself you're getting the best out of your set up, it's a good idea to do the above checks.


----------



## Platti (Mar 19, 2013)

I've been watching the time but more to get the grind right, I think I've a little more passing about to do. Must get the scales out then.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Each basket is different so the gap may vary.

Much easier to demonstrate than try and describe.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Maybe a section should be established with 'how to' videos from forum members


----------



## osrix (Feb 15, 2013)

Although I agree with most of the possible reasons above, I have found that simply the fresher the beans the dryer the puck! If I run out of nice fresh roated stuff and I use some reasonable beans from the supermarket, I get a fairly wet puck, if I use crap beans I get a puddle. Just my thoughts


----------



## Platti (Mar 19, 2013)

I'll try some other beans as well then as so far I've been using the same ones. Thanks.


----------

